# Christina Aguilera: A+ for Bravery and Boldness...



## pleasurekitten (May 23, 2005)

Okay I know so many people hate on her, but I love Christina Aguilera. I think her music is powerful and meaninful. She's not just some pop princess. She has something to say and has an amazing voice. On top of that, I love that she is so brave with her look. She is forever changing and not afraid to take chances, despite what the critics might think. I adore her makeup. She always looks flawless. Here are some of my favorite looks (makeup wise) ... what's yours? Feel free to post more X-TINA pixs!!








































I know there's more and probably better shots but I'm just so tired right now... sorry.


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

I think the first one is really hot!!!!


----------



## misslexa (May 23, 2005)

i love the last one... she looks like a doll...


----------



## orodwen (May 23, 2005)

i love her looks too.  in this pic i'm really digging her hair:
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=1157


----------



## Sanne (May 23, 2005)

I like it too, but it obviously a wig she's wearing


----------



## Isabel (May 23, 2005)

My uncle is friends with her make up artist. His name is Steve. I'm hopefully going to get to meet him when I go out to LA next month. He is interested in helping me get started on my make up career.


----------



## orodwen (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_I like it too, but it obviously a wig she's wearing_

 
 ya, but wouldn't it be fun to have that colour combo in your hair?


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Isabel* 
_My uncle is friends with her make up artist. His name is Steve. I'm hopefully going to get to meet him when I go out to LA next month. He is interested in helping me get started on my make up career._

 
awesome!!!


----------



## user2 (May 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *orodwen* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
I like it too, but it obviously a wig she's wearing

 
 ya, but wouldn't it be fun to have that colour combo in your hair? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I had a colour combo taht was pretty close to that....looked gorgeous on me but I turned it down for some black parts in it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dirrty!!!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 23, 2005)

Here are a few of my fav bold Christina mu pics.
















Her eyes in the "Fighter" video








This was her Halloween costume, but I still thought was cute.








Duh! like I wouldn't post this one




This one isn't BOLD but I still like it especially her necklace OMG it's beautiful




This one isn't bold either but I have to show off that I was there (3rd row w/all the celebrities) 2001 Grammys




I love this one too




So pretty








She REALLY went all out for this one lol




This one looks so cool





Sorry for the recockulous amount of pics but I couldn't pick just a few plus I LOVE Christina!!!!


----------



## Isabel (May 23, 2005)




----------



## pleasurekitten (May 23, 2005)

thanks to everyone who posted pixs of x-tina! i <3 her.


----------



## singinmys0ng (May 23, 2005)

omg i love her as well..she is my all time fav like u have no idea!..I think she is so gawjus..and her makeup is always amazing..such a great girl imo!


----------



## Shoe Crazy (May 23, 2005)

The girl can do no wrong in my eyes. Her style is flawless, her voice is that of an angel. I heart her!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :loveya:


----------



## RussianSexpot (May 24, 2005)

These are my favorite; of her makeup and just the picture in general..she is _by far _ my favorite out of all the "female pop stars"





















And I think that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mich.


----------



## foreveratorifan (May 24, 2005)

I may not be a HUGE fan of hers, but I must say that at least this girl can SING for real and she does put THOUGHT into her music!  There are actually songs of hers I like...and she looks gorgeous and I love seeing all these pics!

I would really love to get more into her music, but have no idea where to start!  If anyone would be so kind to PM me some ideas on albums to start with, that'd be great!

Love the pics!!!


----------



## pleasurekitten (May 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_These are my favorite; of her makeup and just the picture in general..she is by far  my favorite out of all the "female pop stars"




_

 
OMG, I looooovvveee that pix. I think that is her BEST hair color. It goes great with her skin! And the blush looks FAB!!


----------



## Jillith (May 25, 2005)

I have a soft spot for Ms. Aguilera, too.  She's not afraid to be herself nad has serious talent.  I do wish she'd never gotten implants, though; I think they're just awful.  But in a paradoxical way it just makes her more human and loveable.


----------



## Isabel (May 25, 2005)

I didn't know she had implants. I thought she got bigger breasts because she gained so much weight.


----------



## nikki_v83 (May 26, 2005)

*****


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_




_

 
Ok, what lipstick is she wearing in this pic? I love it!!


----------



## alt629 (May 28, 2005)

her makeup is always amazing!! regardless of what one thinks of her music, her, etc.


----------



## MACreation (Jun 6, 2005)

that might be russian red lipglass


----------



## mh_ccl (Jun 10, 2005)

This is such a great photo!! How can I do that mouth-corset thing at my next photo shoot?


----------



## Jillith (Jun 11, 2005)

I love Xtina. She's fearless.


----------



## Sarah (Jul 13, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 
_I LUV XTINA, ESPECIALLY WHEN SHE HAD THE WHOLE BLACK HAIR LOOK GOING ON!_

 
The black hair look great on her


----------



## Miss_MAC (Jul 13, 2005)

Xtina is a sav...i love her


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 14, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RussianSexpot* 
_These are my favorite; of her makeup and just the picture in general..she is by far  my favorite out of all the "female pop stars"





















And I think that's it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mich._

 
In that 1st picture she has the most amazing glow to her skin, similar to Mariah Careys..how do you achieve a look like that?! 
Sorry if i'm bumping this up from way back, was searching for somethign else.


----------



## rayabella (Jul 14, 2005)




----------



## showpuli (Jul 23, 2005)

*i too really adore Christina*

I think her last album was great. I think the messages she has chosen to express are wonderful and she is young, sexy, and comming into womaness. I think she is beautiful!


----------



## MACreation (Sep 17, 2005)

I don't think she got implant tho.


----------



## jenjunsan (Sep 17, 2005)

I think she is absolutely beautiful and flawless.  Sure she is out there.  As a gal from South Louisiana (not to wear it out) may I address the whole Brittney (sp)/Christina thing.  I have watched both of them grow up.  My issue is this.  Yes, they are now both "out there" sexually.  HOWEVER (and this is a big one)  Brit still puts on this ...sh*t...I don't even know how to say it without making expressions.  This la dee da...I am so perfect, see my smile, this is what my publicist said to say attitude.  To make it short-FAKE!!!  I am thoroughly embarrased that this is what is representing my state!!!!  I mean really....the girl is getting weird so much that pretty soon her and Michael Jackson will be roommates!  Anyway, Christina has ALWAYS been herself.  Love her or hate her...what you see is what you get.  She is the real deal.  She never tried to hide her sexuality or tried to make herself something that she wasn't and that my dears, to me, makes all the difference in the world.  Who does Brit think she is fooling?  I worship Christina...her beauty, her class, her poise and her honesty and most of all-her strength to be proud of who she is and not make excuses.....Brit could take some lessons from her!  Geez, I am long winded tonight! Sorry!


----------



## libra14 (Sep 18, 2005)

I think Christina is beautiful. I love how bold she is.


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 15, 2006)

OMG I love Christina! That last pic on da first post is awesome and the one from the Elle Magazine shoot is AMAZING!!! I want my hair like that!


----------



## dirtygirl (Jan 15, 2006)

ahh. yes. i am a big christina fan. over brit, any day, any time, any place.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 
_In that 1st picture she has the most amazing glow to her skin, similar to Mariah Careys..how do you achieve a look like that?!_

 
It's a nice picture, she looks great, but it's definitely airbrushed.

MAC Skinfinishes are great for that effect, though. Apply blush as usual, and finish with a light Skinfinish (Shimpagne, Porcelain Pink) on the cheekbones and temples.


----------



## user2 (Jan 15, 2006)

I can't wait for a new album!!


----------



## cookie fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i like Christina, but i don´t like the "Monroe-Look" at her.


----------



## user3 (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pleasurekitten* 
_Okay I know so many people hate on her, but I love Christina Aguilera. I think her music is powerful and meaninful. She's not just some pop princess. She has something to say and has an amazing voice. On top of that, I love that she is so brave with her look. She is forever changing and not afraid to take chances, despite what the critics might think. I adore her makeup. She always looks flawless. Here are some of my favorite looks (makeup wise) ... what's yours? Feel free to post more X-TINA pixs!!


_

 

I totally agree with you!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mh_ccl* 
_





This is such a great photo!! How can I do that mouth-corset thing at my next photo shoot?_

 

make the corset first - you can probalby get the circle things (they look like one part of snap on buttons) at a craft store along with the black ribbon. glue the circles in place with crazy glue (like measure things out) then at your shoot when you get there do your makeup and lipstick and im thinking the best way to do it is with eyelash glue - because that's a good adhesive but it wont damage yoru skin when you take the "corset" off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post pictures if you end upo doing this lok!


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

btw a x-tina look shoudl be one of the challenges


----------



## caRpediEm17 (Jan 15, 2006)

i second that motion...we're all talking about how bold and daring she is, there should be a challenge on it...chelly maybe you could start it! good idea!


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 15, 2006)

I think she is beautiful and doesnt care what people think, i really admire her for that.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caRpediEm17* 
_i second that motion...we're all talking about how bold and daring she is, there should be a challenge on it...chelly maybe you could start it! good idea!_

 

ya kn0w wut?! i think i will!! <33 go cheq it out - i'm havin f un with this one


----------



## stacey (Jan 17, 2006)

she raises the bar. she can pull off a lot of things!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Jan 18, 2006)

I Can't See None Of Her Pics!


----------



## Luxurious (Jan 22, 2006)

pretty


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Jan 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mh_ccl* 
_





This is such a great photo!! How can I do that mouth-corset thing at my next photo shoot?_

 
get the supplys and use eyelash glue to position it like that.


----------



## user4 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mh_ccl* 
_





This is such a great photo!! How can I do that mouth-corset thing at my next photo shoot?_

 
that HAS to be photoshopped... omg, is it just meor does she look like christina applegate in that show...


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jan 26, 2006)

I think she was an AWESOME voice...but shes trashy at times


----------



## MissAlly (Feb 6, 2006)

My God,she's gorgeous.I hated her whole Marilyn Monroe faze though.


----------

